# 48"-50" chest "quality" SS Jersey(s) wanted...



## nickAKA (7 Mar 2019)

Doing a bit of shopping for my BiL who's on the brink of doing his first half century and on the path to greater fitness... He's a big lad (at the moment) so finding something that will fit and not leave him fretting about his shape too much is a challenge.
We're good for bibs but the jerseys are proving a bit more difficult, so I'm hoping somebody has downsized and has some excellent condition, good quality jerseys gathering dust. He's intending doing some club runs and the peer pressure will be strong, so looking for something 'nice' but not too in-your-face... the Spanish love loud but the ex-pats are a touch more reserved so anything not too OTT that will blend in, and ideally not team jerseys.
The plan is to get him down to an XXL or below over the summer so they shouldn't be in use too long, hence looking 2nd hand.
Can anybody help?


----------



## tom73 (7 Mar 2019)

Tried https://fatladattheback.com ?

Good quality and tasteful. If he's bothered about the branding they do a stealth range so one will know.


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Mar 2019)

Prendas have some Santini Great Ocean Race tops in larger sizes to clear (£20)

https://www.prendas.co.uk/products/cadel-evans-great-ocean-peoples-jersey


----------



## vickster (7 Mar 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Prendas have some Santini Great Ocean Race tops in larger sizes to clear (£20)
> 
> https://www.prendas.co.uk/products/cadel-evans-great-ocean-peoples-jersey


Being Italian they probably aren't that large!

Www.cycle-clothing.co.uk used to do inexpensive kit in large sizes

E.g. 4xl is 48-50
https://www.cycle-clothing.co.uk/bsk-venti-short-sleeve-cycling-jersey-red-2807-p.asp
https://www.cycle-clothing.co.uk/bsk-venti-short-sleeve-cycling-jersey-blue-2791-p.asp

Always worth looking at Altura clearance site too


----------



## nickAKA (7 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> Being Italian they probably aren't that large!
> 
> Www.cycle-clothing.co.uk used to do inexpensive kit in large sizes
> 
> Always worth looking at Altura clearance site too



Had a look at that shirt on prendas - 5XL = 46-47" - WTF??? I've generally found santini OK but that's hilarious...
Altura I find snug (personally) but I'll have a look, cheers.


----------



## vickster (7 Mar 2019)

nickAKA said:


> Had a look at that shirt on prendas - 5XL = 46-47" - WTF??? I've generally found santini OK but that's hilarious...
> Altura I find snug (personally) but I'll have a look, cheers.


I think Altura only go up to 46 but he might be ok with relaxed

https://www.altura.co.uk/products/detail/AL25TEM/team-short-sleeve-jersey/?ng=

Pearl Izumi sizing can be more generous in the relaxed styles being an American brand

Avoid anything in a race, form, or semi form fit!


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Mar 2019)

Say no to cycle jersey fascism - just wear a t-shirt.


----------



## nickAKA (7 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> I think Altura only go up to 46 but he might be ok with relaxed
> 
> https://www.altura.co.uk/products/detail/AL25TEM/team-short-sleeve-jersey/?ng=
> 
> ...



It's a nightmare, I know what fits me but it's been trial & error over the last few years... tempted to go for Lusso 2XL which claims 46-48" just because I trust their sizing. If they did a 3XL it'd be a no-brainer.


----------



## vickster (7 Mar 2019)

nickAKA said:


> It's a nightmare, I know what fits me but it's been trial & error over the last few years... tempted to go for Lusso 2XL which claims 46-48" just because I trust their sizing. If they did a 3XL it'd be a no-brainer.


Normal sports top as above?
Or FLAB brand

Presumably he’s already on a strict calorie control diet and exercise regimen?


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> Being Italian they probably aren't that large!
> 
> Www.cycle-clothing.co.uk used to do inexpensive kit in large sizes
> 
> ...



Yep - most of my tops are XL. Checking the sizing guide, I got a 3XL in that top and it's a good job I did!


----------



## vickster (7 Mar 2019)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fat-Lad-...hash=item2f18819524:m:mmwofibaffzAcneuJv5pk1Q


----------



## tom73 (7 Mar 2019)

FLAB do a range that go up to 58in and everything in between down to a 36in


----------



## nickAKA (8 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> Presumably he’s already on a strict calorie control diet and exercise regimen?



Ermmm... 

Relying purely on calories burnt as far as I can tell but even the longest journey begins with a single pedal stroke 

Stage one is getting the exercise regime in place; once that's sorted (and he's doing well, really well) the rest will follow.


----------



## nickAKA (8 Mar 2019)

nickAKA said:


> Ermmm...
> 
> Relying purely on calories burnt as far as I can tell but even the longest journey begins with a single pedal stroke
> 
> Stage one is getting the exercise regime in place; once that's sorted (and he's doing well, really well) the rest will follow.


This is his next big planned ride... pretty challenging!


----------



## vickster (8 Mar 2019)

nickAKA said:


> Ermmm...
> 
> Relying purely on calories burnt as far as I can tell but even the longest journey begins with a single pedal stroke
> 
> Stage one is getting the exercise regime in place; once that's sorted (and he's doing well, really well) the rest will follow.


Wrong way round...as is oft quoted...you can’t outrun a bad diet. First up no booze


----------



## nickAKA (8 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> Wrong way round...as is oft quoted...you can’t outrun a bad diet. First up no booze



Fair comment - but I think mentally it's easier to 'get into' the exercise part - once you start feeling the benefit it's a pretty short leap to thinking more about what you're putting in as fuel & reaping the rewards.


----------



## vickster (8 Mar 2019)

nickAKA said:


> Fair comment - but I think mentally it's easier to 'get into' the exercise part - once you start feeling the benefit it's a pretty short leap to thinking more about what you're putting in as fuel & reaping the rewards.


Just exercising and not adjusting eating habits yields no weight loss for me.


----------



## nickAKA (8 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> Just exercising and not adjusting eating habits yields no weight loss for me.



I'm basing my (non-scientific) theory on what he was doing before he had to pack in running, plus he's got a fair bit to shift so he will see _some_ weight loss, *plus* the added health benefits of cycling should encourage him to concentrate more on his diet. He's done it this way before.


----------



## tom73 (8 Mar 2019)

Much better to start something new and see how much fun it is. Then give up something in the case less food in order to enjoy the fun even better. 
Than give something up so you can only think about enjoy something better before you've even had a go. 
Carrot is much better than stick when trying to get your head round fitness stuff.


----------



## vickster (9 Mar 2019)

Decathlon do 3xl, had some on sale in London branch, worth checking locally if you / he can access

https://www.decathlon.co.uk/C-11007...leeve-jersey/N-60967-size~3xl#product_8406964


----------

